# 1st time hdr



## raj6321 (Mar 7, 2012)

hey guys.. this is my first time me creating a HDR image and my friends claim that it is overcooked and i need to know the your opinion of the photo.. im using photomatix and Canon 600D.. so please do help
this is my image


----------



## Crollo (Mar 7, 2012)

First impression was way to overcooked, if I'm understanding correctly you're trying to make the rust and the imperfections of the scene pop out but you've way overdone it...

You want your images to still look natural even if you wish to really bring out the detail, here's one of my HDRs as an example:


With a single exposure the image is extremely flat and with little detail, however utilizing HDR I was able to make the fading paint and scratches really 'pop' out and bring out the details, _yet I kept it looking natural._


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 7, 2012)

Your friends are correct, very overcooked.


----------



## raj6321 (Mar 7, 2012)

this is the picture with normal preset HDR


----------



## Archer (Mar 7, 2012)

I smell something burning 

It's fine if that's the look you were going for but definitely not natural looking. (first pic that is)


----------



## xj0hnx (Mar 7, 2012)

IMO the problem is the original image, it's way too busy. I am assuming the Jeep is the subject, but it's got the scaffold in front of it, vegetation, scrap, and what not all around it. I'd try it with a cleaner image, or try cleaning up that area, maybe move the scaffold, cut some of the weeds back.


----------



## fokker (Mar 7, 2012)

Crollo said:


> First impression was way to overcooked, if I'm understanding correctly you're trying to make the rust and the imperfections of the scene pop out but you've way overdone it...
> 
> You want your images to still look natural even if you wish to really bring out the detail, here's one of my HDRs as an example:
> 
> ...




All you did here is increase the contrast, this could have been achieved in 20 seconds in lightroom or photoshop with a curves and clarity adjustment.


----------



## Crollo (Mar 7, 2012)

fokker said:


> All you did here is increase the contrast












You can bring the paint out sure, but have fun with getting good details out as well as a decent, clean background.


----------



## vipgraphx (Mar 7, 2012)

raj6321 said:


> hey guys.. this is my first time me creating a HDR image and my friends claim that it is overcooked and i need to know the your opinion of the photo.. im using photomatix and Canon 600D.. so please do help



I happen to think that this is over cooked. I like a good grungie picture especially on rusted metal and what not. The thing here is that every thing is taken on that grunge and it is a very busy photo. I don't think the scaffold contributes to the composition. Learn how to use photoshop and do more processing in there. Learn how to use layer masks. Many great HDR images have many layers and also use original exposures to mask in and out what is needed.

On a side note. many people think that one is always going for a "realistic" image.  Why is that??? HDR is just a way to get more detail and tonemapping complements HDR there are no rules that say realistic, painterly, grunge and so forth. I am sure when you processed this either one, you were going for this look (but maybe not so cooked) or two you are new to HDR processing and need to learn a few things yet.

My suggestion is to keep practicing and don't make the same mistakes I did on just shooting everything without thinking about composition. I started out just HDRing everything without thought of composition and allthough I think my processing skills were elevated my composition skills were lacking. I developed some bad habits and I am still trying to break them (point and shoot/snap shot photos).

Here is a truck I just did and I think perhaps it has the look you might be shooting for. 




truckcropped3 by VIPGraphX, on Flickr

Cheers and hope I have helped.


----------



## OscarWilde (Mar 7, 2012)

vipgraphx that truck is amazing! The picture is great too, but I really want to find that truck! 

OP image is definitely overcooked. It doesn't even look like a photo anymore! More like a painting! I would also agree with John. I think the reason is just the overcrowded image! But the original you posted later was definitely an improvement!


----------



## raj6321 (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks alot guys.. it very nice of you to have the courtesy to teach me things.. i will take all the advice and improve.. thank you again


----------



## raj6321 (Mar 7, 2012)

yes.. thats all i did.. increased the contrast and clarity.. didnt know what else to do because my idea of HDR is that it looks like a painting.. my bad.. learning the real meaning of it.. thnx for the advice


----------



## raj6321 (Mar 7, 2012)

the photo is just fantastic and honestly this the type of image i wanted to create.. i know nothing of photoshop.. must learn that too.. thnx for the advice


----------



## fokker (Mar 7, 2012)

Crollo said:


> fokker said:
> 
> 
> > All you did here is increase the contrast
> ...



I'd like to try an edit actually, though those two images you just posted appear quite different from the two in the gif.


----------



## raj6321 (Mar 7, 2012)

feel free to edit and post it here.. i wanna see how i shud hv made it..


----------



## fokker (Mar 7, 2012)

Sorry raj, I was actually referring to the image that Crollo posted. Never mind I'll stop taking your thread off topic though.

If you posted the three (or more) photos you used to make the original HDR I'll have a go at an edit, but to tell the truth the composition in this image is very weak so even expert editing (not saying I'm an expert) would not be able to make it a good image, but it could help point you in the right direction as far as HDR processing goes.


----------



## Crollo (Mar 8, 2012)

fokker said:


> I'd like to try an edit actually, though those two images you just posted appear quite different from the two in the gif.



Well the first is an edit of the original using the contrast settings in photoshop, the second one is the HDR plus a little extra contrast. I don't want to sidetrack the thread so I'll just PM you the original.


----------

